# American Fork's Silver Lake



## EvilTyeDyeTwin

Today TyeDye, Biscardi, Acquaman and I went up American Fork Canyon to check out Silver Lake. Before doing so we stopped by Sportsmans Wearhouse for some fly fishing gear....and checked out the outdoor bass tank.









After paying the $6 fee we made our way up the canyon. The ride up the dirt road above Tibble Fork Reservoir was like being in a washing machine. I should have worn a helmet in that car! At the trailhead we ran into BFT's BowBooty, who had just come down from Silver Lake. He apparently did not get anything. Not to be discouraged we suited up for the 2.2 mile hike to the lake. While doing so a car made an outdoor concert out of the parking lot....hoping I don't sound too old here....rap just is not my cup of tea. So we set off on the dirt trail for the lake. 

















While on a river crossing that Bicsardi had successfully made it across without getting wet, TDT tried to cross the logs too. Like an elephant on a tight rope he fell off, and soaked his back, pants and shoes in the cold water...guess it would have been much more comfortable to just walk the ankle deep water insead. On the way up the views of Mount Timpanogos and Silver Flat Reservoir were beyond beautiful, and the best part of the trail up to the lake.









When we got to Silver Lake there were a couple suprises. Silver Lake was WAY bigger, deeper and steeper than we thought...it is like a gaint creator in the middle of nowhere. Guess we packed those heavy waders for nothing.

















Not to be discouraged we set off our seperate ways for the 4 corners of the lake. Aquaman was the 1st to finally hook into a fish....a 12in brookie by fishing a worm off the bottom...isn't that how you fish for catfish?









After a few hours of nothing for the other 3 members of the group, Aquaman and I stopped by one of the many inlets. There just happend to be signs of life at this spot so I busted out the fly rod. Soon Biscardi and TDT joined me and we started to get into some fish. Although they were very small...they made the day better...since we thought we were gonna get the ugly skunk. TDT and I were using the fly rods...Biscardi was using the fly and bubble technique (how un-pure). When the sun set behind the moutain the dry fly action turned on...and all 3 of us managed some fish on dry flies.

















Soon it got cold and with the action gone we decided to start heading down. 









At the parking lot we noticed that Silver Flat Reservoir was boiling with trout action so we took our shots at it. Biscardi was the only one who landed a fish there...and the sunset made up for the lack of tugs the rest of us wanted so badly.









So in total I got 4 fish, TDT got 4 fish, Biscardi got 3 fish and Aquaman only got the 1.

The flies used today that worked included, but were not limited to.... Nymphacator Tung, Black Misqueto, Renegades, Royal Wolf and a XD Caddis.


----------



## Packout

Nice trip. That is a beautiful area.

For Everyone's Info-- Silver Lake (in AF Canyon) was to be drained due to an issue with the dam. But the UDWR, in partnership with the FS and others, is repairing the dam. This will allow the fish to over winter at a higher rate, which in turn will provide a much better fishery for those willing to make the 2.2 mile hike. I am very excited to see what the future holds for such a lake. Artic Grayling on the Front anyone? Our fishing dollars at work which will make the fishery sustainable for generations to come!


----------



## tye dye twins

Packout said:


> Nice trip. That is a beautiful area.
> 
> For Everyone's Info-- Silver Lake (in AF Canyon) was to be drained due to an issue with the dam. But the UDWR, in partnership with the FS and others, is repairing the dam. This will allow the fish to over winter at a higher rate, which in turn will provide a much better fishery for those willing to make the 2.2 mile hike. I am very excited to see what the future holds for such a lake. Artic Grayling on the Front anyone? Our fishing dollars at work which will make the fishery sustainable for generations to come!


When is that going to happen? Is that happening now? I cannot wait as the place is beautiful and I had a "ice fishing/backcountry skiing adventure" planned there this winter. Despite the small fish! LOL!

It would have been cool to hook into some artic grayling but after the fish lake loop we all have had our fix. Thanks for the info thus far Packout.


----------



## Bscuderi

So this place winter kills then that's why it wasn't good? Can't wait for the repairs I bet it has potential for some good fishing!


----------



## martymcfly73

I'm pretty sure it winter kills. I know the flats do since it gets drained a bunch. I believe TU was involved as well. I remember hearing about it a while ago. It is a worthwhile project for sure.


----------



## tye dye twins

martymcfly73 said:


> I'm pretty sure it winter kills. I know the flats do since it gets drained a bunch. I believe TU was involved as well. I remember hearing about it a while ago. It is a worthwhile project for sure.


TU? I am unsure of what that stands for?


----------



## Flyfishn247

That hillside in the distance on the 3rd pic, I shot a buck there in 2001. Oh the memories...


----------



## martymcfly73

tye dye twins said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it winter kills. I know the flats do since it gets drained a bunch. I believe TU was involved as well. I remember hearing about it a while ago. It is a worthwhile project for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> TU? I am unsure of what that stands for?
Click to expand...

Trout Unlimited. The dam serves no purpose anymore and the forest service was going to remove it. I believe that's when TU got involved. I think.


----------



## Packout

It does not always completely winterkill (the fish in the first photo shows that), but enough fish die that it never gets any real sustainability. The project is scheduled to be completed this year. I sat in some meetings to help fund the project the past 2 years, yet some glitches occurred and set the project back to this year. I never heard of TU involvement, but props to them if they did. I do know the responsibility of the dam was placed on the UDWR and it was either drain the lake or repair the dam. I am really excited the later choice was chosen. Now, if people will just harvest enough of them that we don't get the snakes like Pittsburgh Lake....


----------



## Flyfishn247

Oh the snakes of Pittsburg, that place has been calling my name. I may have to get a hike up there in the next couple weeks. Hopefully the bugs aren't as bad as the last time I was there. One of the benefits to a dry year.


----------



## LOAH

Silver Lake is a really pretty one. I've never even been there, but know that a few decent brookies have come out of there, from time to time. Even a few grayling.

If they end up having to decimate the current population in there, they won't likely have any more grayling stocked for awhile. From my understanding, Kamas was where the grayling were being produced and that's been shut down for now.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter

Boy, that place still looks nice! I haven't hiked up there in twenty years. There were some good-sized brookies in there back then (up to 12-14") which I only found deep in the middle of the lake. I need to go back; any fish caught are a bonus, for the real reason to go is to have a backcountry experience, at least for me.


----------



## tye dye twins

Pittsburg is in the plans to hit soon. I wanted to backcountry ski/ice fish it but the ice by then might have been over 6 feet and therfore too thick. I know a shortcut by taking the tram at snowbird though to reduce the hike distance by miles.


----------

